
Warp Directory (wd) unix command line tool for any shell written in ruby - kigster
https://github.com/kigster/warp-dir
======
kigster

           wd add proj   # add current directory as a warp point
           cd ~/
           wd proj       # jumps to proj
           wd list       # lists all points
           wd rm proj    # removes proj

